# Errata discovered in the FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE notes



## DavidMarec (Apr 13, 2016)

One noticed (french)  that the key to enable/disable bell in vt was not
bell_enable as written in both release notes and commit message, but enable_bell into kern.vt 's OIDs.

Moreover, there is still nothing about this in vt(4) man page.

Anyone to publish an errata?


----------



## cpm@ (Apr 13, 2016)

Please, read
https://www.freebsd.org/releases/10.3R/relnotes.html#kernel

Go ahead and file a PR to update the vt(4) man page.


----------



## DavidMarec (Apr 13, 2016)

cpm said:


> Please, read
> https://www.freebsd.org/releases/10.3R/relnotes.html#kernel



I do read carefully:



> The vt(4) terminal console driver now supports kern.vt.bell_enable sysctl variable to enable or disable terminal bell. The default is 1 (enabled)



Check it:

```
david:~>sysctl kern.vt.bell_enable
sysctl: unknown oid 'kern.vt.bell_enable'
```
swapping last words:

```
david:~>sysctl kern.vt.enable_bell
kern.vt.enable_bell: 1
```
What's that I misread ?


----------



## cpm@ (Apr 13, 2016)

Yep, it's an errata.

Can you proceed according to my previous comment #2?


----------



## cpm@ (Apr 13, 2016)

This error should be documented properly in the FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE Errata document.


----------



## DavidMarec (Apr 13, 2016)

cpm said:


> This error should be documented properly in the FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE Errata document.



I send a pr.
https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=208785


----------

